# Fisherman Soap Recipe?



## lovefish (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi there,

I want to make a 'Fisherman's Soap'. Does anyone have any ideas what would make for a good smell? I prefer to use only essential oils and clays etc for colour . Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## Hazel (Aug 26, 2012)

Lemon.   

Seriously, I think a blend with some citrus would be nice. Perhaps citrus with something herbal or evergreen in it? Examples: Fir Needle blended with Orange and Grapefruit, Clary Sage & Lemongrass or possibly about anything with Lemongrass. If you like the scent of Citronella, be careful with adding it because it can really overpower the blend. Ask me how I know.    Peppermint is good to help remove odors so maybe blend some of it in the soap. 

I blended Clary Sage, Lemongrass and Lavender 40/42 together. The scents married after a couple of days and I thought it was a fresh herbal scent. I think I used them in equal proportions. Everyone who smelled it really liked the scent. However, I think Peppermint, Lemongrass and Lavender would work well together.


----------



## moosey (Aug 27, 2012)

I've often seen Anise as a scent for fisherman's soap. Whether true or not, I've read that the scent actually attracts fish as well as covering the human scent.


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 28, 2012)

Star anise is supposed to work. It also has two benefits: it smells like licorice and for an essential oil it's inexpensive!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 28, 2012)

Now that moosey mentioned it - I've also read something about anise and fisherman soap but I don't remember where I saw it.


----------



## Relle (Aug 29, 2012)

I made my fishermans soap with Anise EO and coloured it blue/white. Your right about the anise attracting fish - fisherman use to put their hooks in it. Dh teaches fly tying classes and I gave some to him to give to the students. http://www.ehow.com/way_5653640_oil-ani ... fish_.html


----------



## Dorado (Aug 29, 2012)

I would make a lemon / lime soap with grated coconut in it.
So the fisherman can tell the difference between soap and fish if he has cold fingers.
My husband just loves grated coconut in soap.


----------



## lovefish (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi there, I made a soap already with lemongrass, lime and coconut and what I found is the coconut floats to the top once set (with mine it did anyway!)


----------



## lovefish (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes, I have heard that too about Anaise EO too (being good for fishermen) but now I am thinking about using some of the oils I have already, I have Lemon and Ginger (Lime too) so maybe I will make something along those lines!?


----------



## Dorado (Sep 11, 2012)

Do not understand, why your coconut did so  :?: 
I have tryed 3 diff. soaps with grated coconut, added just before molding - no problems, and they are so good.
I use bio/eco grated coconut. They change colour to yellow.


----------



## lovefish (Sep 23, 2012)

So I decided on Ginger & Lemon, mainly because I already had these essential oils to hand and thought it was quite a zingy mixture!  Also, my local supplier doesn't sell Anaise EO.

What would be the suggested quantities of Ginger to Lemon? Ginger is quite strong I guess. I am thinking that I would also need to add some Litsea Cubeba to the mixture, again what percentage would you suggest?


----------



## ReddWing (Oct 19, 2017)

Put coffee grounds in the soap just before pouring into molds or loafs. They may be fresh or already ran through for coffee or a mix of both. As my sleepy brain recalls you want 6-10 oz grounds per 2 pounds of soap. They also rid hands of onions and other hard to get rid of scents and smells. 

Tea Tree, Grapefruit, Lime & Frankincense work well together for removing smells.

And somehow with the coffee end up smelling a lot like chocolate.

My sisters and nephews had to be yelled at to drop the soap! They all come in together and thought my just popped out of molds, still warm soaps were brownies....honest to God. 
They didn't smell like chocolate to me...but almost everyone else thought so.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 19, 2017)

ReddWing said:


> Put coffee grounds in the soap just before pouring into molds or loafs. They may be fresh or already ran through for coffee or a mix of both. As my sleepy brain recalls you want 6-10 oz grounds per 2 pounds of soap. They also rid hands of onions and other hard to get rid of scents and smells.
> 
> Tea Tree, Grapefruit, Lime & Frankincense work well together for removing smells.
> 
> ...


 
This post is from 2012... none of the OP's have been here in forever.


----------



## artemis (Oct 19, 2017)

But it's still a funny story!


----------

